# If I were born in...



## Úlairi (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a thread devoted to all people who have thought to themselves "if only I was born in..."

Here discuss what you wish you could have done if you were born in a certain era that truly appealed to your character and personality. Perhaps there are people you wished to have met (such as Mr. Tolkien himself) or certain events in history that you would have participated in. From the Civil Rights movement, the assassination of JFK to when Jesus walked the earth and Alexander conquered Persia. The possibilities are endless!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------

